# lou/jay



## louise37 (Apr 28, 2013)

hi,

I am English and currently living in the uk with my fiancé who is south African.

we are emigrating to south Africa in 2weeks,does anyone have any tips and advice?


----------



## Estie (May 23, 2013)

It depend on what advice and tips you are looking for. If you are intending to apply for a permit in South Africa to reside with your SA partner, get proof/confirmation from the UK that you were together prior to you coming to SA. Also get your police clearance from the UK to submit with your application. Hope this helps


----------

